
Survey says 34 percent of Bay Area residents are ready to leave - noarchy
http://www.cnbc.com/2016/05/02/survey-says-34-percent-of-bay-area-residents-are-ready-to-leave.html
======
oppositelock
I've lived in this area for a long time, and through several bubbles, and this
is nothing new.

\- The bay area has a handful of thriving industries creating a lot of wealth,
in a country with a stagnant economy, so people come here for opportunity, our
population is growing.

\- Existing property owners are resistant to change, and they're "locked in",
price increases don't affect them. They don't want those new dense apartments
or the new stores. Prop 13 really locks in housing costs, allowing these
people to check out of the equation forever. The net result is rampant NIMBY-
ism, and housing gets built at only the state mandated minimum of development.

\- Lower income people get priced out. Those in the first two groups I
mentioned above don't see this as a problem, but this forces people to commute
longer distances, leading to the horrible traffic problems. Housing and
traffic go hand in hand. The commute makes the cost of hiring help of any sort
more expensive, driving up prices.

This is all a vicious cycle of selfishness, basically. It's nobody specific,
just society overall. Everyone wants "theirs" and once they have it, they
don't care about people who are still struggling. We should feel fortunate to
live in such a thriving area, and accept that our neighbors may want to build
apartments or shops. That's the price of living in economic prosperity. If you
want the opposite, move to a rust belt state.

------
PopsiclePete
Surely we can get a few more people to move in who want to pay $5k for rent?
You _know_ one of those startups is the next Twitter! Any day now! Come on,
people - can't let the game of musical chairs stop. Not now.

------
tn13
If I can get a good job somewhere else I will vote with my feet to get out of
this ridiculous valley. Half of my salary goes in paying rent for a small
apartment. It is simply not worth it.

Pressurizing government into opening up the empty spaces for housign needs is
what the tech industry needs to do.

~~~
abritinthebay
I'm curious - where are you located? Most of the dissatisfaction I see in this
area is from people in SF or the Peninsula. East Bay and South Bay seem much
less grumpy about it.

Yes, it's still not cheap, but it's a world better than SF.

------
PaulHoule
There was an attack ad against Chris Christie run this campaign season that
claimed over 50% of NJ residents wanted to leave.

This type of figure only makes sense if you compare it across different
regions, also I suspect the way you prime the question could make a big
difference in the answer you get.

~~~
danielvf
Well New Jersey does have the highest ratio in the US of households moving out
to households moving in (about 2 to 1)

------
eecsninja
The question is, how many people will move in to take their place?

